# Amazing New Discovery....but Maybe It's Not "New" For You



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I made a discovery today that I have online access to the whole Naxos catalogue through my library system just by using my library card. It's just standard quality streaming but I've been listening to all kinds of stuff that I don't have a CD copy of tonight for hours. Just wanted to mention that if this wasn't talked about before.

I am guessing that not all library systems in different cities have this but please check it out at your library website.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

excellent idea. i'll check mine.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My Calgary Public Library card costs me $12/year. I have had access for years. I think I've used it for 20 minutes, so far, but it has been on my _to do_ list since I first discovered it. I'm just buying too much great music to ever get around to it  but it is an excellent way to know, infallibly, which albums to buy.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> My Calgary Public Library card costs me $12/year. I have had access for years. I think I've used it for 20 minutes, so far, but it has been on my _to do_ list since I first discovered it. I'm just buying too much great music to ever get around to it  but it is an excellent way to know, infallibly, which albums to buy.


Yeah, I've spent my time last night listening to Corelli, Bartok and Sibelius. I didn't think you have to pay for a library card unless you don't live in the city within the boundaries of the library system. But even at $12, it's a great deal just for this access alone.

Most of the CDs I borrow from the library are scratched so bad that half of them skips at one or more points.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Centropolis said:


> I didn't think you have to pay for a library card unless you don't live in the city within the boundaries of the library system. But even at $12, it's a great deal just for this access alone.
> 
> Most of the CDs I borrow from the library are scratched so bad that half of them skips at one or more points.


They instituted a fee (higher for people outside the city, I think) about 15 years ago to help meet civic budgetary shortfalls. It still is a great deal 

Unfortunately, we have a lot of severely damaged CDs here, too, despite users' annual contributions to help pay for resources. It appears that there is little interest in maintaining and growing the music collections, with the exception of current pop musics for teenagers, and many users have no respect for the property of others. The library should charge users for the cost of replacing damaged property, negligent or not. If a person cannot take sufficient care of a book, CD or other resource, such that it remains usable, then they should pay for it: it's not _that_ expensive.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Unfortunately, we have a lot of severely damaged CDs here, too, despite users' annual contributions to help pay for resources. It appears that there is little interest in maintaining and growing the music collections, with the exception of current pop musics for teenagers, and many users have no respect for the property of others. The library should charge users for the cost of replacing damaged property, negligent or not. If a person cannot take sufficient care of a book, CD or other resource, such that it remains usable, then they should pay for it: it's not _that_ expensive.


They certainly should do that. I blame it on the users on caring for the items. Half the cases do not hold the CDs properly anymore. The "little grips" in the centre that holds the actual CDs are often broken off.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

What do you have to do to access the library? Will it work with a university library card?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Most universities provide access to Naxos streaming. I know UCLA does.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Garlic said:


> What do you have to do to access the library? Will it work with a university library card?


I am guessing your university library card will only allow you to take items out of your university library system. You can first check if your school's library system have access to the Naxos Music Library. But I am guessing not.

What I have is just a Toronto Public Library card that I got just by visiting a local branch and ask to get a library card. Usually, if you live in the same city, you should be able to get a library card for free or a small fee. You can ask the front desk person if they have access to the Naxos stuff. Once you get your library card, just go home and login to your account. You'd have to browse around to find out if your library has this access.

There are also some wonderful things that my library account gives me. I didn't know that I could "borrow" current issues of numerous magazines to read on my tablet.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for pointing this possibility out. I checked with my university library, and they do indeed give me access to Naxos. I had subscribed for several years without knowing that, and about 2 years ago I let my subscription go since it was a bit expensive. I am positively thrilled to have access back. This thread made my day!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Part of the damaged CDs OR DVDs are due to faulty cases, and the Cd/DVD just floats/rattles inside. This type of damage is quite bad because the scratches are deep. Case quality is too low. Guess they are all cheaply made in China.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm. I wonder if my University staff log-in will give me Naxos access (not that I don't have enough access to other stuff I guess.). I know I can log in and get an archive of the university's student and faculty concerts, but these can be a little spotty. I need to find out!


----------

